# August oops + Prednisone = Ninja baby?



## Klandagi

Ah where to begin this story....

Oh I know! At the part where DH and I went away and threw caution into the wind a couple times when I thought we were safe but it turns out my calculations were wrong somewhere near the end of August :blush:

Earlier in the month I'd nearly been hospitalized for acute bronchitis which landed me with a 5 day course of prednisone. In early September my period was very uncharacteristically 5 days late but tests during that time frame came up negative on digitals and mainly evaps on dollartree tests (admittedly that had been stored in higher temps in a box out of AC) and when my period reared it's ugly head regardless of the fact that it was highly uncharacteristic both in time and content I said "well that means we're not pregnant and it was just the prednisone delaying things". The two of us went back on our merry paths without further thought.

(run if you hate TMI!!!!)


My periods are normally around 7 days long and start medium, go extremely heavy, and then take a couple days to completely taper off. I soak tampons and ever since my miscarriage in December of last year, I can literally see SHEETS of my uterine lining coming off on the tampon. So gross, but normal.

However post prednisone that all changed. They've become lighter and lighter, only one really sticks out in my mind as being anywhere near "normal" and that was because the blood was bright red instead of being brownish pink or dark red. While there's small clots I've only ever noticed a TINY bit of lining which may very well have been just a thin weirdish clot... 


Cue in the past couple weeks. It started as fluttering but now there's a sensation in my belly that literally feels like something stretching out and banging around. The fluttering is still there, but after sitting for a long period of time or stopping after a walk or laying down and switching sides... Yeah. There's definitely something going on. The movement is, IMHO, too high to be gas. It's on either side of my belly button maybe half an inch or so lower and more concentrated on my right then my left. 

I have become a VULTURE. I.cannot.stop.eating.

I have heartburn.

My lower abdomen is rock hard and more pronounced. I'm a bigger girl (US sz 22-24) but I'm incredibly active... I don't normally stare at by gut in the mirror, but my belly is more pronounced now then in my pregnancy pictures at nearly 10 weeks. A lot more pronounced and it's not fat. Too solid to be fat.

I have veins that run wild from my breasts up my chest over my collarbone and into my shoulders. They're HUGE and wide and plentiful.

I'm going to take another test. But here I am sitting in wonder trying to figure this out and coming up empty handed other then the following options:

I'm, really, 21 weeks and 2 days pregnant

or

I'm really stressed out and need beano and slimfast. :shrug:

Either way here's my short wait and twiddling my thumbs :dohh:


PS: NinjaBaby, if there, will be born a month after a big upcoming move. No matter how unexpected, NinjaBaby, if there, is very wanted and very loved...


----------



## junemomma09

wow!! did you take a test yet????


----------



## BlaireUK

Gosh, that's super weird. I'm pretty convinced I'd not have been able to contain myself long enough to write up your thread! I'd have got myself to the nearest pharmacy to get a test!

Let us know how it goes. 

XX


----------



## corrie anne

Very interesting, can not wait to read the results!


----------



## Klandagi

Ladies, trust me, the only reason I'm containing myself is because the car is in the shop and I'm waiting to slip out with a pal who's known for a couple weeks my suspicion... Actually... She looked at me when I was whining about fluttering and went "You sure you're not pregnant?" so.... Yeah. DH is going through schooling right now so I've kept him in the dark. No sense in getting him stirred up if I'm just going crazy, right?


----------



## xLeeBeex

Wow... I can't wait to read the updates of this post! When will you do a test?

xx


----------



## Klandagi

Probably later today fingers crossed. I'd like to know ASAP. If it wasn't a 6 mile walk in a thunderstorm I'd be on my way LOL!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Ah i see lol, where do you live then? I'm in England.
xx


----------



## Klandagi

I'm currently in Florida, USA and getting ready to move to Alberta, Canada. England must be lovely. It's on my top 10 list of places to visit.


----------



## xLeeBeex

Ah it's not that great lol, very cold and rainy!

Make sure you post when you've done your test!!!


----------



## MummytoSummer

Wow, good luck! I can't wait for your update! You have the patience of a saint! Lol!

X


----------



## corrie anne

I use to live in North Port Florida. 
Canada is a huge move then.


----------



## Klandagi

eh it's hot and rainy here and I've already visited 98% of the historical sites. I love Seattle and it's cold and rainy there so England sounds like a peach :)

Will post results asap!


----------



## Klandagi

Patience is a virtue I had to train into myself. Trust me. In my line of work jumping the gun is bad... But dammit I wanna know!

North Port is interesting. I'm in Palm Beach County.


----------



## corrie anne

I only live there a short time, did not really like see crocs at every turn and in all the ditches.


----------



## Klandagi

corrie anne said:


> I only live there a short time, did not really like see crocs at every turn and in all the ditches.

eh the gators are like frogs with teeth. They're more scared of you then you are them. Just don't try to come between a mommy with their babies and life is good LOL


----------



## odd_socks

*Wow! i cant wait to see the results*


----------



## lu-is

Oooh,... you're moving to Alberta! Get ready for lots of cold in the winter :) and from Florida? you're brave. ;)

I can't wait for the update. Hopefully you get whatever result you're looking for.
If it's a BFN then you're going to have the unfortunate task of what is making you feel off.


----------



## Klandagi

I'm brave and crazy in love with a silly canuck. I freak when he mentions the temps but I know I'll just hide inside all winter and appear as two blue eyes under a lump of blankets LOL. A very elusive creature I'll be. But I'll survive.

We'll figure it out. This seemed like the most logical place to start lol


----------



## Strawberries

Good luck!


----------



## junemomma09

Any news yet??? Im waiting impatiently and keep looking at this post to see an update...haha


----------



## pester

Me too. LOL I wish I lived closer so drive her to get a test so WE could all know:haha:


----------



## MummytoSummer

Haha, I keep checking this post too! I'm dying to know one way or another! She's definitley keeping us in suspense! Lol!

X


----------



## junemomma09

yes i agree!!! haha TELL US ALREADY!!!! TEST!!!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*TEST TEST TEST!! haha exciting stuff *


----------



## KitKat

Good luck :flower:


----------



## junemomma09

This is killing me, every time i see someone else posted, I think its been updated....


----------



## daisybby03

Now I'm in on the wait! I cant wait to see!


----------



## corrie anne

um, i was ... just looking......too!!!!!!


----------



## mom22boys

I cannot wait to hear the results!!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

I hope she comes on soon to update!!! She loves putting us in suspense haha


----------



## lu-is

dun dun duh...


----------



## MBearJ

Ooh hope you get the results you want,

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## mom22boys

Well I hope we hear something soon. I have been checking like every 10 minutes!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Surely she's got the test now? She's probably watching everything we write and making us wait lol xx


----------



## Star7890

Come onnnn! haha xxx


----------



## Kerjack

Man! I'm hooked, I wanna know what the result is!


----------



## xLeeBeex

We've been waiting aaagggeess now!

xx


----------



## Klandagi

Hey guys no test yet still waiting on a ride thanks to friend's soon to be ex husband took her car when he lapsed the insurance on his own. Today should be the day regardless. I'm sort of confused about the theories that after 4 months the tests will false negative due to hormone levels or atleast thats what some sites are saying. But when I look around the levels for second trimester are still higher then the levels for early detection would be. Friend who's taking me never got a positive hpt or blood. She insisted she was pregnant and got a scan which confirmed. 

Something's gotta give. Yesterday was 3 bowls of cereal, a tv dinner, half a turkey sandwich, and a couple squirts of honey... I just HAD to have the honey. OH and an ungodly amount of cranberry juice. I'm a vulture. Maybe I'm just setting up to hibernate?


----------



## Klandagi

Ps: today so far I've had two bowls of honeycomb and am eyeing the bacon in the fridge.

I feel like a heffer.


----------



## odd_socks

*ooohs its exciting waiting lol does sound like craving though *


----------



## junemomma09

oh the anticipation!!!


----------



## Nimoo

i am officially watching this thread like crazy :dohh:


----------



## odd_socks

*haha i think everyone is, everytime i see a new post i think 0o0o0o0? lol*


----------



## junemomma09

me too!!! This thread is going to be the death of me LOL


----------



## Kerjack

Oh man! I was all pumped hoping to get an answer haha. I'll be watching this thread like crazy now. 

OH! And a heifer is an unbred cow, I'm guessing that's not you haha! (Talking about the unbred part, I know your not a cow ;) )


----------



## lu-is

You guys keep posting and I get all excited.. lol and now I just did the same thing!


----------



## Wantabean

i wana join the waiting lol sorry about post getting peeps excited lol xxx


----------



## Klandagi

well folks I took the test this morning and I'm going to have to say it looks evapish. I'm going to test with a digital when I get back from Orlando probably tomorrow and just bite the bullet for a test more expensive then a dollar tree. If I still feel weird I'll have bloods run. Color me confused.


----------



## Klandagi

add this into my confusion from Medical FAQ:



> Yes, pregnancy test becomes negative after 16-20 weeks of pregnancy. This due to the fact that all pregnancy kits detect presence of an hormone in urine or blood called hCG that is secreted by embryo. This hormone is used to develop placenta and also maintains corpus luteum that secrets progesterone. This progesterone maintains pregnancy. When placental development is completed then hCG is no longer needed because placenta itself starts to secrete progesterone in huge quantities. So, hCG is no longer produced and pregnancy test becomes negative after 4-5 months of pregnancy

https://www.medicalfaq.net/false_negative_pregnancy_test/ta-3564/p7


----------



## MummytoSummer

Oh my god! You are doing so well for waiting! To think there's a possibility you may be pregnant, you must be going crazy!

If there's a chance you're as far along as you could be then I guess having bloods done or an ultrasound scan might be the best options! But I'll still be checking this post for the results of the digi test! Lol

X


----------



## Klandagi

Oh it's driving me nuts alright. I'm going to try and have bloods drawn relatively soon since it would be downright irresponsible to just "wait and see" until mid-May.


----------



## Nimoo

have you got any new results.. hope you get the results soon im in suspense and confusion :dohh: hehe


----------



## Klandagi

trust me so am I. No new results. I was at a protest against SeaWorld all day today.


----------



## Nimoo

what was the protest about?! sounds intresting!!


----------



## lilmissbroody

wow!!
hope you get the result you are hoping for. cant wait to see what happens.
good luck!!


----------



## xLeeBeex

So wish I knew what was going on!


----------



## Klandagi

We were protesting the captivity of Orca whales and dolphins. It's very sad since none of their animals ever make it to peak life expectancy or live to even half of what they would in the wild. So we're hoping to put the pressure on them to discontinue their breeding program and phase out keeping them at all.

The one I'm most concerned about is Lolita at Miami Seaquarium who literally lives in a tea cup compared to her size. She's 22 feet long and her tank is 80ft long x 35ft wide x 18ft deep. If she was an average human woman standing 5'5" her tank prison cell would only be 3'2" high and 6'3" wide by 14'5" long. It's inhumane. 

Anyway... Making an appointment this week to try and have a scan. My doctors seem to think I'm crazy, but I told them "I'm paying for it so just entertain me." luckily they seem to understand the concept of money LOL!


----------



## odd_socks

*oohs see what happens with a scan then *


----------



## daisybby03

glad you are getting a scan! Cant wait to see what they say!


----------



## katlin

im actually ttc but i just popped in and seen this hehe anywho gl and were abouts in alberta you moving to? im in fort mac :D


----------



## Klandagi

Whitecourt :)


----------



## mom22boys

No news yet?


----------



## Nimoo

my thoughts too mom22boys!!

:D


----------



## aubreee

shit i get so excited every time something happens in this thread :haha:


----------



## odd_socks

*^^wss *


----------



## lu-is

Dang.. I just got excited too :D


----------



## Chai_w

i just read up on everything! srry if i excited everyone by posting...so excited for you! I hope everything works out how you want:flower:


----------



## Klandagi

Well folks no "official" update. But I decided, after prompting of a friend, to take a photo and post it for your thoughts:

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/oneoctoberstorm/gutsm.png


other then that? ZOMG HEARTBURN!!!!!! 
... they lie when they say tums work.
they lie when they say milk works...
NOTHING WORKS!!!


----------



## BlaireUK

I've never been pregnant so i'm not sure what your bump might look like at 22 weeks?

If I was in your situation, i'd get myself to the doctor straight away and demand to be checked over. I'd hate to have got to 12 weeks without knowing if I was pregnant or not (never mind 20 weeks in your case). If you are then they need to scan to check everything is developing as it should.

Good luck.


----------



## Twag

You look pretty pregnant to me (sorry don't want to offend) and sounds like it too

Good luck with it all :)


----------



## Klandagi

heheh no offense taken. I'm quite a hippo regardless.

I'm booking in for a pap smear and pelvic exam anyway so when I'm there I'll mention everything again and see where they want to go after the pelvic since the pelvic will tell them if my uterus is enlarged etc. 

My friends are like "DUDE!" and they know me well. The photo says a lot to them, to me I'm like "eeeeeh...." we shall see.


----------



## odd_socks

*it does look like a bump to me, good luck thou  x*


----------



## geogem

any news yet?


----------



## mom22boys

No news yet?


----------



## wanaBmummy

the ninja bit intrigued me and now i'm hooked like everyone else lol i'll be keeping my eye on this thread :D all the best xx


----------



## mami2karina

I'm hooked too! Any news???


----------



## odd_socks

*everytime i see a new reply i get my hopes up *


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I too am now hooked on this thread after reading all the pages! Can't wait to see the outcome!


----------



## Twag

Still no news?


----------



## mami2karina

No news? Is this even for real?


----------



## mindyb85

i just read your whole thread, that would be really cool if you found out you are preggo


----------



## daisybby03

mami2karina said:


> No news? Is this even for real?

im wondering the same thing!


----------



## odd_socks

*would thought there would be news by now *


----------



## Nimoo

i know the first post was over a month ago?! dont know what kind of doctor wouldnt of given results by now just a crazy one :dohh:


----------



## Lownthwaite

I'm dying to know the results too! :flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

From your photo you look pregnant .. Bigger people don't tend to look like that and IMO you dont even look like the size you said you are.. look alot slimmer .. and it looks like your stomachs hard and shaped? if that makes sense mine was like this when i was just over 20 weeks.. but mine was all low and out in the middle .. it can be all over and outwards .. but if this is true you would know your pregnant by now specially as you need vitimins and everything! its really important.. hope all is well


----------

